# Pixmania Pro.com issue



## Jackie D (11 Aug 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hi, 
I purchased a laptop from Pixmania-Pro in May. 
I have an account with Pixmania-Pro a few years now and have been a loyal client to them. After receiving the product I noticed the keyboard is a French keyboard and French windows XP. I did not notice this when ordering. I assumed as it was being sent to Ireland, it would be a version to suit the country. When I called them to explain, they said, once it is ordered wrongly, they would not take the product back. I said I was willing to pay shipping back and could they please send an English type model instead. The sales guy said he told his supervisor but not to expect any luck as that is their policy. I have sent them numerous emails with no reply and called getting the same answer. Surely even if it is my fault as not seeing that it was a French XP model I have some rights of receiving an English XP model or credit to my account.
Is there a European agency who can solve such a problem? I paid be credit card but maybe it is in the small print (no returns if faulty ordered) that my credit card company may not chase it up.
Thanks in advance.. 
[/FONT]


----------



## mathepac (11 Aug 2009)

It might improve your chances of getting help if allowed your post to use the default font size - I find your post difficult to read and after two lines my old eyes just glaze over - sorry.


----------



## jhegarty (11 Aug 2009)

Look up the the European Directive on Distance Selling (Directive 97/7/EC).

In short you have a 7 day cooling off period , assuming you didn't break the seal on the software.

Did you contact them within 7 days ?


----------



## Jackie D (11 Aug 2009)

> Look up the the European Directive on Distance Selling (Directive 97/7/EC).
> 
> In short you have a 7 day cooling off period , assuming you didn't break the seal on the software.
> 
> Did you contact them within 7 days ?



Yes, I did but they are adamant that I have no rights basically as that is their policy. When you say, break the seal on the software.. I ran the laptop then noticed it  was French XP.

I noticed many complaints online about Pixmania-pro.. All cons and no pros!!

Sorry about small font. I copied from word.
Thanks again


----------



## jhegarty (11 Aug 2009)

Jackie D said:


> Yes, I did but they are adamant that I have no rights basically as that is their policy. When you say, break the seal on the software.. I ran the laptop then noticed it  was French XP.
> 
> I noticed many complaints online about Pixmania-pro.. All cons and no pros!!
> 
> ...



Sorry , though you bough the XP separately (I blame the font).

You have rights then once you requested the return within 7 days.

This crowd should be able to help :


*European Consumer Centre*
13a Upper O'Connell Street 
Dublin 1 
IRELAND 
Tel: +353 (0)1 8090600   
Fax: +353 (0)1 8090601  
Homepage: http://www.eccdublin.ie/ 
Email: info@eccdublin.ie


----------



## Jackie D (11 Aug 2009)

Thank you for that.. I'll contact them now.. Cheers ;o)


----------

